# Campfires, Bonfires, and Brushfires!!



## Airecon (Oct 24, 2007)

Show your Campfires, Bonfires, and Brushfires. Here's a couple of "yard" campfires I had this year. Nothing great, but not bad.


----------



## hornett22 (Oct 25, 2007)

*looks fun...................*

so it's illegal here.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 25, 2007)

We through some like that when i visit family back in Southern Indiana (Tell City) ...but here in San Diego its all about the bonfire at beach and desert


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 25, 2007)

Pending on what officers are out that night...depends on the fire at the beach...but we can go pretty big...if the cops dont ask us to keep it down.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 26, 2007)

This was our campfire in Winchester Bay Oregon about 5 years ago, its also my avitar. We make several trips to either Winchester or Coos Bay each year to ride.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice...def. putting out some heat...look at the glow...

I have been up too Coos bay a few times..nice area


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 26, 2007)

Winchester is only fifteen of twenty minutes north of Coos Bay. If you're a fisherman Salmon harbor in Winchester has great fishing. Or if you ride the dunes in Winchester are huge although Coos Bay's dunes have more area.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 27, 2007)

What type of fishing is popular for the Salmon harbor???


----------



## MikeInParadise (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is one, That is my 70 year neighbour who sometimes likes to come up to the wood lot and help me.






I have more of these but have to find them.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is another one


----------



## MikeInParadise (Oct 28, 2007)

And another one...


----------



## ASD (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 28, 2007)

ASD takes the lead with the pictures...

ASD where is that taken from??


----------



## ASEMASTER (Oct 28, 2007)

*a few from this year*

my brother helping and the wood stove thats way to big but I'm hot all winter!


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice. 

Def. not happening where i live.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 30, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> What type of fishing is popular for the Salmon harbor???



Coho salmon and crab fishing are good in the bay, if you head out into the ocean bottom fishing is good and depending how far out you want to go you can get into halibut and tuna.


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 30, 2007)

Got another one taken at the mouth of the Nestuca river in Pacific City Or. My parents have a place there and we like to head down to the mouth with steak, chicken, burgers, or even just hot dogs and cold beer. Grill up some lunch drink a few cold ones and enjoy the privacy. It's about a three mile drive down the beach to reach the mouth so there aren't a lot of people down there.


----------



## Tree Slayer (Nov 6, 2007)

This fire pit was at a party we were at in Jersey, It's about 12' long by 4' wide they loaded it with a bachoe.


----------



## wood4heat (Nov 6, 2007)

Anyone here ever seen a VW magnesium engine block burn? Every once in a while someone at the dunes will get one going an holy cr*p talk about night into day!!! Brightest fire you'll ever see, just don't look at it!


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 6, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> Anyone here ever seen a VW magnesium engine block burn? Every once in a while someone at the dunes will get one going an holy cr*p talk about night into day!!! Brightest fire you'll ever see, just don't look at it!



Yes...seeing that burn is a amazing...but totally agree dont look directly at it. 


Dont see it to often in the desert any more. 

When i was a sophmore in high school...my chem teacher had a old block...he already spent all is weekends in the desert, so he made a "optional field trip" it was a cool sight.


----------



## Airecon (Nov 10, 2007)

Had another fire today, its burning as I write this. This may be the last one for the year.


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 10, 2007)

Good Times. 

Its raining here today, have one going in the fire place.


----------



## kevinj (Nov 10, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Here is another one




That could be a postcard...

Or a good advertisement for Stihl !!!


----------



## kevinj (Nov 10, 2007)

wood4heat said:


> Got another one taken at the mouth of the Nestuca river in Pacific City Or. My parents have a place there and we like to head down to the mouth with steak, chicken, burgers, or even just hot dogs and cold beer. Grill up some lunch drink a few cold ones and enjoy the privacy. It's about a three mile drive down the beach to reach the mouth so there aren't a lot of people down there.




Wow...

You can see alot of faces in the flames. 

:angry2:


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 10, 2007)

Both of them are Postcard worthy


----------



## Jacob J. (Nov 11, 2007)

Some of our fire fun this summer...


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like my back yard.


----------



## windthrown (Nov 11, 2007)

*Big slash burn*

From a few years ago here, my girlfriend's silhouette in front a big pile of stumps, blackberry vines and some RR ties...


----------



## lassie89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*pictures..*

nice pics..

thanks for sharing..

and

great for my backround on pc...


----------

